# Pointless stat of the day: Smiley usage



## Chris (Feb 2, 2007)

*Top 50 Smilies used at ss.org*

45,288  

19,335  

17,425  

15,475  

14,676  

12,043  

11,981  

9,443  

9,064  

5,676  

5,340  

3,727  

3,549  

3,277  

3,159  

2,793  

2,651  

2,640  

2,557  

2,451  

2,344  

2,300  

2,294  

2,184  

2,043  

1,620  

1,597  

1,537  

1,228  

1,186  

1,159  

1,058  

933  

871  

832  

739  

711  

629  

591  

577  

432  

421  

405  

329  

322  

322  

264  

257  

249  

185


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 2, 2007)

You're bored, aren't you Chris! 

That's fucked your stats up


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 2, 2007)

Mine's not in the top 50 :sob: 

Better get working on it


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll help ya out, Joe!!!


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 2, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Mine's not in the top 50 :sob:
> 
> Better get working on it



at least you have one


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 2, 2007)

Don't feel bad. It's because I'm special.


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 2, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Don't feel bad. It's because I'm special.



i thouhgt it was because you nagged at chris for months until he finnaly shut you up


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 2, 2007)

Not really....I just suggested it once or twice and got it.


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 2, 2007)

nice to see the two i use most are the top two.... yep, i like to think in some small way i put them where they are today


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> i thouhgt it was because you nagged at chris for months until he finnaly shut you up



I'll be honest. He blew me.


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'll be honest. He blew me.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 2, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'll be honest. He blew me.



The best part was...I didn't even notice I had anything in my mouth


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 2, 2007)

Uhh, Check please!"


----------



## Leon (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## noodles (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll be there soon...


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 2, 2007)

^


----------



## Leon (Feb 2, 2007)

oh wait...


----------



## noodles (Feb 2, 2007)

Chris...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 2, 2007)

poor kitty      <3


I definitely use the  smiley a whole lot


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> poor kitty      <3
> 
> 
> I definitely use the  smiley a whole lot



Yeah, I think you do.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 2, 2007)

Mine's probably been used like 3 times. 


 (#4)


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 2, 2007)

5


----------



## Donnie (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks, man.


----------



## Drew (Feb 2, 2007)

Chris said:


>



 

Oh my fucking god, Chris.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 2, 2007)

For every person who posts, probably 20 people laughed at that. So, here's 20 more. 




Oh, and a bone for Donnholio and Joe. And Shannon, because I love cats.


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2007)

[action=Leon]watches Noodles define gratuitous, and learns.[/action]


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 3, 2007)

@ Chris's little game Space Noodles or Noodles Invaders or whatever the fuck you want to call it.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm in last place....

                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                       

...but not for long!!!!  <<< and one for good measure


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> @ Chris's little game Space Noodles or Noodles Invaders or whatever the fuck you want to call it.



it makes you wonder... who's flying the little yellow ship?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 3, 2007)

Shannon said:


> I'm in last place....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay kitty!



Leon said:


> it makes you wonder... who's flying the little yellow ship?


omfg 

I originally thought one of the noodles had exploded into a ball of piss and exploded on teh floor...and that's what that was


----------



## Scott (Feb 3, 2007)

I didn't even make the list? 

This just reaffirms what i've been saying about the lefty/Canadian hatred around here.

[action=Scott]waits for the "awe, here you go Scott" followed by the spamming of his smiley.[/action]




[action=Scott]then notices the error in his post, but keeps it anyway cause it looks cool.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah it does that...I dunno why...but it does


----------



## Shannon (Feb 3, 2007)

Scott's gay. 

Oh yeah and....


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 3, 2007)

Ya think by now he'd learn to spell Scott consistantly... Oh that's right! Lefty Canuck! His keyboard is probably sticky with syrup and cruller drool!


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Feb 3, 2007)

Needs more erks. I use erks more than anyone probably, so here:

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Just a few for good measure.


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 5, 2007)

I never even use mine..


----------



## Naren (Feb 6, 2007)

My favorites  and  aren't on the list.


----------



## Jason (Feb 6, 2007)

Look im durinking scotts braind fluid...mmm tastes like maple syrup and tim hortons!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> *Top 50 Smilies used at ss.org*
> 
> 45,288
> 
> ...



 Nice, Chris. 

Damn, we need to use  and  more often!



Chris said:


>


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 7, 2007)

[action=metalfiend666]wishes he had his own smiley[/action]


----------



## Jason (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2007)

Hope you enjoyed that.


----------



## Jason (Feb 7, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Hope you enjoyed that.



what?  naah


----------



## Dive-Baum (Feb 7, 2007)

Holly fucking shit...This page actually took time to load!!!!
 To all of you... sez..people who cut and paste smileys know not their asses from hole in ground hmmmmm..But I digress. Not to  but this is getting a little. I could be reading another thread and listening to Drew's  or listening to Nightlite  but honestly I think they are both  for each other. Whoever decided that this thread was a good idea is a  because now I am sitting here thinking about what to write next...I guess I am  because I am just  -ing around here instead of  Oh well, I guess I gave you all my  but to be really honest


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent post dude!


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2007)

How about a Sackface smiley?


----------

